# Cheap Chinese PC-M4



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

After seeing a few post with this frame between 2-4 bucks I had to have one. So I grabbed one up, and started to give it a bit of a make-over. This was the results.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I use that tape on a lot of my frames, as i have grip issues. Good stuff!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I am digging it. This style may be my new thing.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks handy, do you have a link to the sale? Thanks


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015AMVLBO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

These are the ones I got. Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, a very inexpensive frame yet a very darn good one when you do a little handy work on it. ... That frame will handle any elastic you can throw at it and it is not going to fail !

The camo tape on it makes it look nice for sure, nice job !

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great Mod! I was just thinking last night about using some Gutted Paracord to see if I can get it over the rod. I've got some fat cord that might do the trick.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I was going to try the cord but I remember that grip is a little forgiving on the hands. Also looks good to boot.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just noticed, your PC-M4 is like three of the ones I got in my last shipment, all my others from even a few years ago were like the ones on the left. The one on the right may be what they are making now. It is an exceptionally strong slingshot and a bit thicker frame than the original even. It has more of an ergo shape than the original also, making it a bit wider in the pocket.

For the $ spent, you got your self a great, great frame. I'm waiting on the rubber tubing for the forks and then I will do one up to see how it comes out. I'm sure it will be great.










wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

wll said:


> Just noticed, your PC-M4 is like three of the ones I got in my last shipment, all my others from even a few years ago were like the ones on the left. The one on the right may be what they are making now. It is an exceptionally strong slingshot and a bit thicker frame than the original even. It has more of an ergo shape than the original also, making it a bit wider in the pocket.
> 
> For the $ spent, you got your self a great, great frame. I'm waiting on the rubber tubing for the forks and then I will do one up to see how it comes out. I'm sure it will be great.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like it. There is only one thing though I wish the gap was smaller. But the washers and screws they give you make for great gypsy tabs.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is my new version of the newer or different PC-M4. The original one is a bit more comfortable for me as it is has a smaller fork gap 1 3/4" vs 2" and is about a 1/2 inch longer, for me the original one fits a little better in the hand, but I have a medium hand size. The big ergo hump sort of pulls the sling away from full contact in my hand, but it still works, in a slightly bigger hand it may feel just right.

I will say that this thing is a sledgehammer strength wise, where the older one was a exceedingly strong and will handle any tubes that you could pull back for sure, the new one is all that and more. If you order a PC-M4 I'm sure you would be happy with either one.

The fork tubing on the newer ergo version is 1/4ID x 1/32 wall and 5/16OD. My 3/16" ID tube size that I use for my older models is just a bit to tight and the extra thickness of the wall made the sling a bit thicker then I wanted. I might add the only way to get this tubing on is to use dish soap and water as a lubricant inside the tube, after it dries the tubes are solid in place.










wll


----------



## hit-with-Precision (Feb 18, 2020)

nvm sorry lol, I can't delete this message


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

dont forget ,with rubber plugs you can use flats.ott or ttf.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

twang said:


> dont forget ,with rubber plugs you can use flats.ott or ttf.


Where do you get your plugs at?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

dogcatchersito said:


> twang said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget ,with rubber plugs you can use flats.ott or ttf.
> ...


they are available on ebay from china. or some people make em from silicone sealant.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have also used plugs from the hard ware store, just have to make sure there is a snug fit


----------

